# Informations à propos de Bootcamp



## Stéphanois57 (21 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je dois utiliser Visual Studio, seulement il n'existe pas sur Mac OS. Je ne me suis jamais vraiment intéressé aux boots auparavant, et il y a plusieurs choses que je voudrais savoir, ou que je ne comprends pas.
Pourriez-vous me renseigner sur ces points :

Vaut-il mieux utiliser une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox) ou faire une partition Windows ?
Faut-il payer pour un ISO Windows 10 par exemple ?
Mon mac serait-il ralentit après la partition ? Y a-t-il des "risques" ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Vaut-il mieux utiliser une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox) ou faire une partition Windows ? 1)
> 
> Faut-il payer pour un ISO Windows 10 par exemple ? 2)
> 
> Mon mac serait-il ralentit après la partition ? Y a-t-il des "risques" ? 3)


1) Il vaut mieux utiliser Parallels Desktop ou VMware Fusion, ils sont plus performants que VirtualBox, certes il est gratuit mais pénible à installer. Pour une partition Boot Camp, il faut pour être tranquille lui réserver 60 Go.

Personnellement, dans mon iMac 27 de 2015 avec processeur i7 j'arrive à faire tourner dans une machine virtuelle un logiciel de 3D comme 3DS Max, faire des rendus. Ca ne cafouille pas trop, il n'y a pas trop de latence dans certaines fonctions, donc je pense que Visual Studio ne posera pas de problème dans une machine virtuelle.

2) il n'y a rien de gratuit. Si tu fais l'installation d'une version de Windows 10, au bout d'un certain temps sans licence il sera limité dans ses principales fonctions. Donc oui, il faut bien acheter une licence.
3) non, une partition Boot Camp avec une version de Windows est complètement indépendante et fonctionnera très bien en fonction du processeur, de la mémoire, de la puce ou carte graphique et de l'espace qu'on lui aura octroyé.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (22 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces réponses.

Concernant le mac sur lequel je souhaite faire cette opération, il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro 13" (mi-2012) avec processeur i5. Donc c'est peut-être un peu léger pour une machine virtuelle ?

Donc en fait, il faut acheter l'environnement Windows comme si c'était pour l'installer sur un PC classique ?


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Concernant le mac sur lequel je souhaite faire cette opération, il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro 13" (mi-2012) avec processeur i5. Donc c'est peut-être un peu léger pour une machine virtuelle ?


Non, je ne pense pas qu'avec un i5 ça pose problème, regarde officiellement ce qui est demandé pour un Mac... https://www.visualstudio.com/fr-fr/productinfo/vs2017-system-requirements-mac


Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Donc en fait, il faut acheter l'environnement Windows comme si c'était pour l'installer sur un PC classique ?


Oui, il faut acheter une licence qui peut s'installer indifféremment dans une partition Boot Camp ou dans une machine virtuelle.

*Edit :* il y a bien une version pour Mac... https://www.visualstudio.com/fr/downloads/


----------



## Stéphanois57 (22 Septembre 2017)

Oui, j'avais installé VS pour Mac, seulement on ne peut pas coder en C ou C++, c'est juste pour faire des applis au format Apple...


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2017)

A toi de voir maintenant si tu passes par Boot Camp ou une machine virtuelle en sachant que ton processeur i5 ne posera pas de problème. Tu peux commencer avec VirtualBox, faire une installation de Windows 10, on peut sans n° de licence faire une installation complète, c'est assez clair dans le menu d'installation.

Tu installes Visual Studio et tu testes. Par la suite et si tout va bien et déjà mentionné, il te faudra activer ta version de Windows 10 en achetant une licence.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (22 Septembre 2017)

Et pour Boot Camp, je peux également télécharger l'ISO gratuitement, tester, et acheter la clé Windows après ? 
Car le Boot Camp m'inspire plus confiance que la machine virtuelle...


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Et pour Boot Camp, je peux également télécharger l'ISO gratuitement, tester, et acheter la clé Windows après ?
> Car le Boot Camp m'inspire plus confiance que la machine virtuelle...


J'ai répondu par l'affirmative pour l'installation de Windows 10. Par contre, une machine virtuelle ne pose aucun problème, commence donc par tester avec VirtualBox et après tu tenteras Boot Camp.

Une machine virtuelle à l'avantage d'être contenu dans un paquet, il suffit de le placer dans la Corbeille pour l'effacer, il ne reste plus qu'à désinstaller VirtualBox ou pas.


----------



## Imboden (23 Septembre 2017)

Il existe pour Mac depuis 2017, je fais tourner des gros programmes crée sur PC ça marche 
https://www.visualstudio.com/fr/vs/visual-studio-mac/?rr=https://www.google.ch/


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Oui, j'avais installé VS pour Mac, seulement on ne peut pas coder en C ou C++, c'est juste pour faire des applis au format Apple...


Je ne fais pas de programmation, mais... https://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/jj620919.aspx


----------



## Stéphanois57 (23 Septembre 2017)

Oui sur Visual Studio sur PC j'arrive coder en C ou C++, mais je n'avais pas trouvé comment faire sur la version Mac, donc j'en avais déduis qu'on ne pouvait pas.
Ceci étant dit, je cherche à utiliser Windows pour Visual Studio, mais d'autres logiciels également, par exemple Eclipse sur mac et PC sont compatibles, mais dès qu'on met des caractères spéciaux à partir de mac et qu'on ré-ouvre sur PC, ça fait n'importe quoi...

J'ai installé VS sur une machine à partir de Virtual Box. C'est un peu lent, je n'ai pas essayé avec de gros programmes, mais on verra bien. J'avais un problème de compatibilité des touches de mon clavier, du coup j'ai téléchargé un pilote comme décrit dans cette page : http://www.brunovalentin.com/mac/clavier-mac-francais-windows/
Apparemment toutes les touches fonctionnent, mais impossible de sortir un anti-slash malgré les diverses combinaisons de touches que j'ai tenté. N'auriez-vous pas une idée ?


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2017)

Sous macOS Sierra l'antislash \ c'est *⇧+alt+/* a voir sous Windows qui doit être *Alt-Gr+8*


----------



## Imboden (23 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne fais pas de programmation, mais... https://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/jj620919.aspx



Ok mais j’ai utilisé un projet C# ASP.net MVC, ça marche. Par contre C++ j’en ai plus fait depuis 10 ans.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (23 Septembre 2017)

Concernant le \ , j'ai tout essayé (enfin je pense), et je n'arrive pas l'afficher. Ce n'est pas dramatique.

Par contre, plus embêtant, je n'arrive pas utiliser de clé USB sur la VirtualBox, malgré les différents tutos que l'on trouve sur internet. Vous avez des connaissances sur ça, ou il vaut mieux que j'ouvre un nouveau post ?


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Par contre, plus embêtant, je n'arrive pas utiliser de clé USB sur la VirtualBox, malgré les différents tutos que l'on trouve sur internet. Vous avez des connaissances sur ça, ou il vaut mieux que j'ouvre un nouveau post ?


Non pas la peine de se mélanger les pinceaux, reste dans ce message. J'avais prévenu que VirtualBox est un peu casse-pieds pour certains réglages.

Pourquoi chercher ailleurs ce que tu as en français c'est à dire le *mode d'emploi* au format .pdf, regarde donc la page 61.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (23 Septembre 2017)

Désolé pour le second post, j'ai du le mettre au moment où tu m'as répondu ici.

Merci pour la doc, c'est bizarre, sur les autres forums ils ne la proposent jamais... Je verrai ça demain, et je te tiens au courant.
En attendant, j'avais réussi à contourner le problème en partageant ma clé USB depuis l'hôte (le mac).


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2017)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Merci pour la doc, c'est bizarre, sur les autres forums ils ne la proposent jamais...


Pourquoi aller ailleurs alors que sur le site officiel tu as tout ce qu'il faut... https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Documentation ... ?


----------

